

Classic failure of brand reputation management - HNer
http://www.brandcurrency.co.uk/Pontins_Into_Administration_-_classic_failure_of_brand_reputation_managementhttp://www.brandcurrency.co.uk/Pontins_Into_Administration_-_classic_failure_of_brand_reputation_management

======
andy1
I doubt that negative reviews online could be responsible for a company like
this going out of business. The Article falsely assumes a connection to some
complaints and their failure. They more than likely had deep ingrained issues
which they had not overcome in many years.

